# TTS - R-tech Stage 2+ map & service



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

I thought I would share my opinion and experience of recent long trip that I have taken to R-tech performance. I have finally got my car all sorted and my god! What a bit of luck I did it and what a result.
The car:









So first, the hardware that my car is running:
Ramair intake
"Welly" intercooler 600x300x76mm with 3" outlets, reducing to 2.5" piping
Milltek TB with 100 cell race cat
Autotech HPFP internals
RS4 FPRV
GFB dv+
NGK Iridium 8 plugs
AKS RFD
Helix organic clutch with braided line

On to my OLD map, even with uprated cooler (which wasn't fitted prior to this map) made shocking power. Peaking 330bp, which is more like a very is strong (maybe just over), a just mapped figure without any hardware. Yes it has 430 ftlb torque, but as you can also see on the below graph. This is just one big spike, that dies off, like a diesel. 
HOWEVER this was also at what looks like 2.5 BAR spike! (went off the scale) Was so extreme that the pressue inside the cylinder wouldn't let the injectors spray fuel even at the uprated pressure from the HPFP upgrade and RS4 FPRV. 
So my car was running incredibly lean & hot, I was lucky not to melt a piston or crack a ring land! This is my luck and was the reason I was worried about my car and wanted it 'fixed'.









So onto R-tech, I had more than just a map done. I had my thermostat changed, inlet & injector clean/service and RFD fitted.
So the thermostat fixed so my coolant temp finally sits a solid 90 on the dash, which seems so odd after nearly 18 months at a hair above 70.
The injectors were removed, cleaned, filter baskets replaced, and flow tested before and after. Mine were okay before, 3 normal and one a little low, but now they have restored back to a good flow. These new baskets are also far better design than OEM, made from metal mesh, so won't break up like OEM and flowing better, whilst filtering better too.
Then is the walnut blasting of the back of the inlet valves and cleaning the insides of inlet, mine were very choked up with carbon.
Also did little additions like drilling the LPFP feed on the HPFP to 5mm (pre done on a loba pump) to regulate pressure easier with less strain on the LPFP.

So all of these make the car feel much smoother to drive and nice smooth idle and taken preventative measures to the potential issues, suffered with on the TFSI engines.

So the map.. This is where it shows how well practised and skilled Niki at R-tech is with the TFSI engine. My turbo wanted to overspool plenty, this with their base map to start with ended up running a spike of 460ftlbs!! Mental.

So after scaling the car down to correct boost pressure and etc, Niki Turned it back up.
End result... 
378hp & 410flbs! 
If you take a look at the graph, there isn't just high peak figures, there is plenty of area under the lines on the graph. 









Haven't driven the car much yet but what I have done feels epic, Well well impressed.
I highly recommend, the injector and inlet clean to compliment the map, which as a deal comes in at £645 at the moment, bargain.

For anyone wondering where to take their car for a remap, I strongly recommend R-tech and plenty more information on the MK5 Golf forum and TFSI tuning page and other sources from all over the web.
Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Excellent news mate, I have been looking forward to hearing how you got on and by sounds of it your car is now in a different league.

Nikki surely is one of the top vag mappers in the country and warrants a bit of travel for his expertise. The fact every car has a proper health check pre map goes to show it's not just about the money, they value their reputation and stories of them turning people away if their car isn't upto scratch are common on the other forums.

Wish you stayed closer as wouldn't mind going for a spin in that beast :lol: thing is I would likely end up wanting to drive back down from Glasgow to go stage 2+ :lol:

Enjoy 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sounds great pal.

You must have fitted on their rollers ok then, think I read that their rolling road sits low in the ground so if you are on coilovers it has to be raised.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> Excellent news mate, I have been looking forward to hearing how you got on and by sounds of it your car is now in a different league.
> Nikki surely is one of the top vag mappers in the country and warrants a bit of travel for his expertise. The fact every car has a proper health check pre map goes to show it's not just about the money, they value their reputation and stories of them turning people away if their car isn't upto scratch are common on the other forums.
> Wish you stayed closer as wouldn't mind going for a spin in that beast :lol: thing is I would likely end up wanting to drive back down from Glasgow to go stage 2+ :lol:
> Enjoy 8)


From the little I've put my foot down (funny I know with a fresh map) It's noticeably faster, but its the smoothness and increased MPG that are also real benefits. But the little I have, its a nice shove in the seat but it holds you there until you change gear.
The health checks and etc, goes to show they do care about the car being safe, as much as making the money. I've not heard one person to be disappointed by their service, maybe as you said annoyed that their was something wrong with the car not to continue into the mapping session, but better that than a broken car. Also run me and the misses to and from our hotel which was 10 minutes down the road.
I'm now even further, back down the complete other end of the country, but I think you would certainly enjoy 2+ if you manage to find someone else with one to go in or if you did it yourself 8)



ian222 said:


> Sounds great pal.
> You must have fitted on their rollers ok then, think I read that their rolling road sits low in the ground so if you are on coilovers it has to be raised.


Funny you should say that man, I did leave out, I had to remove my skirts, also raise all 4 corners. Went up around 1-1.5 inch in the rear night before and 3" the morning I arrived after my 4 hour drive. It was pulling wheelies :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Wow removing the skirts  .


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

ian222 said:


> Wow removing the skirts  .


I'm assuming you haven't spotted that I have aftermarket skirts bolted on the bottom of the standard skirts to match the splitter, it probably wasn't necessary but mentioned before and procaution was taken prior to the very long journey up.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Told ya, Nikki is a tsfi wizard..... Flash map spike. Exactly what I had with mine.

Did he take you out for a spin and hit the limiter?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Barr_end said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow removing the skirts  .
> ...


I did after I posted back.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Told ya, Nikki is a tsfi wizard..... Flash map spike. Exactly what I had with mine.
> 
> Did he take you out for a spin and hit the limiter?


Yeah man I saw in that remap thread.
Was booked in a long time before your car went in there man, had seen all I needed to on the tfsi tuning page on Facebook just matter of building up extra hardware.
Also wasnt a flash map in the car, was a custom tune via another company, no flash map would of allowed or requested the levels of boost pressure that were in my car.
He did his own test run in the car and have heard the limiter from it being on the dyno. Small pops not bangs, really nice little touch along with all the other bits they do!


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

And there she is.....nice

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1 ... n__=%2B%3E


----------



## Marti4578 (May 6, 2013)

Barr_end said:


> I thought I would share my opinion and experience of recent long trip that I have taken to R-tech performance. I have finally got my car all sorted and my god! What a bit of luck I did it and what a result.
> The car:
> 
> 
> ...


Silly question time. Would the intercooler be the same size for a 2l petrol Mk2 TT? TIA

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Marti4578 said:


> Silly question time. Would the intercooler be the same size for a 2l petrol Mk2 TT? TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Physical fit yes, it'll fit if you custom fabricate everything around this.
However the cooler will be too large and cause lag and slow flow on your KO3 turbo. R-tech do not recommend them on KO3 turbos.
Ideal cooler if you do not plan on changing the turbo would be the stock cooler from my car, or an 8P S3, Ali end tanks, the cooler is more efficient and thicker than your current cooler.

EDIT: As this has been bumped up instead of the build thread which is linked below. Thought I'd just comment in here for those which would not of seen.
Nearly 2 years on and the car is still brilliant.
Some hardware changes (filter, more boost piping changed, Downpipe) still performs in the same manner it did once R-tech sorted the car and is a joy to drive.

Can not recommend any Med9 ECU platform car, which is what R-tech specialise in, especially TFSI owners, that R-tech is THE place to take your car.


----------



## Marti4578 (May 6, 2013)

Excellent Advice

I'm getting told I need a new cooler and hpfp for stage 2+ then I'm getting told just the fuel pump and then someone said just the intercooler. Heads in a complete spin and I don't know much about cars to understand Intercooler  

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Marti4578 said:


> Excellent Advice
> 
> I'm getting told I need a new cooler and hpfp for stage 2+ then I'm getting told just the fuel pump and then someone said just the intercooler. Heads in a complete spin and I don't know much about cars to understand Intercooler
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


http://r-techperformance.co.uk/2-0-tfsi-tuning/

Cooler at that stage is advisable to slightly increase airflow, but also keep the car/pulls/power consistent.
But a pump is necessary, that's what give the tune the + at the end, I know alot of people get the hump with calling tunes in 'stages' but it does make sense to keep people on the right track, as highlighted in the above link.

If you have facebook, highly suggest scouting the TFSI Tuning page on there, so much knowledge and documented information.
Also then the TFSI for sale/wanted page for the parts!

Good luck with the build man


----------

